# Spot



## togman (Oct 12, 2003)

Have anyone seen any SPOT this week since the storm has passed like there was last week? Or did the storm force them to move on?


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

togman said:


> Have anyone seen any SPOT this week since the storm has passed like there was last week? Or did the storm force them to move on?


you r late. the storm did nothin but bring the JUMBOS even closer to the tidewater area.


----------



## togman (Oct 12, 2003)

Looks like the Spot moved on by the reports I have read.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I dont know,:fishing:but with the presence of Stingrays;and the spot being caught around my way.They will be arround for a good while.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

still up river but getting closer. They ain't gone yet.


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

rattler said:


> still up river but getting closer. They ain't gone yet.


Rat, You couldn't catch a spot if you had measles


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Advisor said:


> Rat, You couldn't catch a spot if you had measles


Now that's funny right there!


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Advisor said:


> Rat, You couldn't catch a spot if you had measles


As if you would know. 


lil red jeep said:


> Now that's funny right there!


Not funny, I think its personal. Dang, advisor, you mad at me?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

rattler said:


> Not funny, I think its personal. Dang, advisor, you mad at me?


No I'd just say he was harassing you LOL


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Rat, You're easy to pick on, but I love ya sweety.


----------



## togman (Oct 12, 2003)

*Yellow Bellies*

So, any Yellow Bellies on the move yet?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

togman said:


> So, any Yellow Bellies on the move yet?


There are some yellow bellies but they are small.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Forecast stays like it is and I would bet you will see some this weekend!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Sure wish they would show. I need some vac packed heads in a few weeks...


----------

